# Over 3,500 people quarantined on Diamond Princess cruise after guest tests positive for coronavirus



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 4, 2020)

Over 3,500 people quarantined on Diamond Princess cruise after guest tests positive for.
Coronavirus.










						More than 3,500 people quarantined on Princess ship after guest tests positive for coronavirus
					






					amp-usatoday-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 4, 2020)

Princess Cruises quarantines 3,700 for two weeks on ship after 10 passengers test positive for new
coronavirus.










						Princess Cruises quarantines 3,700 for two weeks on ship after 10 passengers test positive for new coronavirus
					

The company said Monday that a previous guest, who didn't have any symptoms while aboard the ship, tested positive for the coronavirus on Saturday — six days after leaving the ship.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2020)

Trapped on virus-hit cruise ship, shocked passengers struggle to keep spirits up.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/trapped-on-virus-ravaged-cruise-ship-shocked-passengers-struggle-to-keep-spirits-up/2020/02/05/6fbae50c-47d3-11ea-91ab-ce439aa5c7c1_story.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 5, 2020)

At first glance, I thought there are worse things than being confined to a ship. And then I read they are confined to their cabins. I would lose my mind.


----------



## Panina (Feb 5, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> At first glance, I thought there are worse things than being confined to a ship. And then I read they are confined to their cabins. I would lose my mind.


I agree, such small quarters.  When I cruise I only am in my cabin to sleep.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 5, 2020)

I just saw a passengers from that cruise on the news.  He said he felt bad for anyone who had inside cabins/no balcony for some fresh air.  Two weeks is a long time to be stuck inside a cabin .


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2020)

So much for quarantine! Passengers on coronavirus cruise chat on balconies as 10 MORE are
infected.










						Passengers on coronavirus cruise chat over balconies as cases DOUBLE
					

Ten more people tested positive for the deadly virus on the Diamond Princess today after the same number were rushed off the moored vessel to hospitals on the Japanese mainland on Wednesday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2020)

Okinawa raises alarm bells On coronavirus.










						Okinawa raises alarm bells on coronavirus
					

OKINAWA: The city of Naha in Okinawa Prefecture, where a cruise ship now quarantined in Yokohama port, raised alarm bells after the vessel had earlier made a stopover there on Saturday.




					www.nst.com.my
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2020)

Life on board the Diamond Princess: Trapped on a
coronavirus cruise ship.










						Life on board the Diamond Princess: Trapped on a coronavirus cruise ship
					

The captain's urgent lockdown order was relayed on loudspeakers in every cabin.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2020)

10 more sick with virus on one of two isolated cruise ships.










						10 more sick with virus on one of two isolated cruise ships
					

BEIJING (AP) — Ten more people were sickened with a new virus aboard one of two quarantined cruise ships with some 5,400 passengers and crew aboard, health officials in Japan said Thursday, as...




					apnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2020)

Can you imagine confined on a cruise ship for two weeks? Pray that there are no sewage problems on the two cruise ships . How do you keep your cabin, cloths fresh and clean? Food must be delivered daily and left at your door and all food trays spoons, forks and all kitchen items must be sterilized daily to prevent the spreading of the virus.
Pray that no crew members test positive for the virus because they lived and worked in very tight areas and quarters.

This virus has not hit the continent’s of Africa or South America .


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2020)

'The luxury days are gone': Life on Cruise ship stricken by coronavirus.










						'The luxury days are gone': life on cruise ship stricken by coronavirus
					

Passengers on the Diamond Princess are experiencing fear, uncertainty and dark humour




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 6, 2020)

@MULTIZ321  Thanks for the articles.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2020)

'A floating prison': Cruise of Asia ends in virus quarantine.










						'A floating prison': Cruise of Asia ends in virus quarantine
					

YOKOHAMA, Japan (AP) — David Abel’s 50th wedding anniversary luxury cruise began with him eating his fill and enjoying the sights of East Asia.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Cornell (Feb 6, 2020)

This is my idea of hell on earth.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank for all the articles.  This is the cruise passenger, Mr. Abel, that I mentioned above sad it was a sad situation for the inside cabin passengers.  Not fun!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2020)

Imagine you are booked in an inside cabin. No Windows, no pot holes, no balcony for fresh air and no chance to see the sunrise or sunset. You only have your bed, closet, a telephone, a television and your bathroom.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2020)

I'd be completely stir-freakin' crazy! This went from a fun filled, luxury chance to check out another culture to being a prison. This will- no- HAS affected the whole travel- and particularly cruise industry. We have three cruises already booked for this year, and are getting bulletins of lower and lower prices. So far everything is cancellable and trip-insured.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2020)

Coronavirus: Couple who boarded cruise ship in
Singapore battling cabin fever as Japan quarantines passengers.










						Coronavirus: Couple who boarded cruise ship in Singapore battling cabin fever as Japan quarantines passengers
					

SINGAPORE - For the second day in a row, British couple Elaine and John Spencer have whiled away their time watching movies in bed and having meals delivered to their room.. Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2020)

Passengers on a coronavirus-infected cruise ship say the experience is a 'rollercoaster' - and
authorities are keeping them in the dark.










						Passengers on a coronavirus-infected cruise ship say the experience is a 'rollercoaster' — and authorities are keeping them in the dark
					

Two Americans on the quarantined Diamond Princess cruise ship spoke to Insider about enduring life amid a Wuhan coronavirus outbreak.




					www.insider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## mdurette (Feb 6, 2020)

Just terrible!      We have a cruise out of CA in March.   The cruise line is already telling people if they have been in mainland China in the last 14 days they will not be allowed on.    Ugh....just reading this makes me want to upgrade to a balcony...just in case.     I couldn't even imagine being stuck in a 184 sq ft inside room with husband and kid.

And these ships, even when they clear and head back to port, nobody in their right mind will want to go on them.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 6, 2020)

We're going on our second cruise in the fall. Glad we insist on cabins with balconies! 

This will also make us change our protocol on meds. We always bring a few extra days worth in case of air cancellations and the like. We will now bring with us a good 2-3 week supply when traveling internationally.

Ingrid


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2020)

Another 41 catch virus on quarantined cruise ship.










						Another 41 catch virus on quarantined cruise ship
					

Some 3,700 people are on board the ship, which is quarantined in Yokohama for at least two weeks.




					www.bbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## klpca (Feb 7, 2020)

Passenger doing an AMA (Ask Me Anything) on reddit. The guy is handling it better than I would, but it's even worse that I imagined. Sort by "new" for the latest updates. (Sorry about the large preview box. I can't find a way to minimize it or delete it).

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMA/comments/ezrn2x


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2020)

When this ship return to its home port; it needs to be taken completely out of service: all the  air vents and the whole inside of the ship need to be  sterile. Every crew member again needs to be tested before leaving the cruise ship. IMHO.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2020)

A temp of 37.5c equates to 99.5 f is high and it means you could have the virus or just the flu. IMO.

However, You must report it to the ship medical staff. ASAP.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2020)

double post


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have never gone on a cruise for fear of a terrorist event.  Now this.  Wow!!

George


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2020)

A small terrorist ship does not have a chance against a cruise ship, unless it is a terrorist navy vessel likes a destroyer class ship IMO.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2020)

Jump in Coronauirus Cases on Ship Poses a Critical Test for Japan.










						Jump in Coronavirus Cases on Ship Poses a Critical Test for Japan
					

The country is scrambling to prevent a larger outbreak even as it prepares for the Tokyo Olympics.




					www-nytimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2020)

'A contaminated prison': Scared, angry passengers are trapped on three cruise ships amid coronavirus
outbreak.










						Scared, angry passengers are trapped on three cruise ships amid coronavirus outbreak
					

The Diamond Princess cruise ship has been quarantined off the coast of Yokohama, near Tokyo, since Tuesday, after a former passenger tested positive for the coronavirus. There are more than 3,700 people on board, including 2,600 passengers, of whom 428 are American.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 7, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> A small terrorist ship does not have a chance against a cruise ship, unless it is a terrorist navy vessel likes a destroyer class ship IMO.


Yeah but they took over the Achille Lauro and pushed Leon Klinghoffer overboard in his wheelchair...

George


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 7, 2020)

Hence we have cancelled 2 cruises in April / May this year and also our trip to Hawaii as we don't want to get on a plane either.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 7, 2020)

I cannot seem to find the itinerary of the Diamond Princess to figure out how it started.  One report said an 80-year old man embarked ship in Japan on Jan 20 and got off in Hong Kong on Jan 25.  Upon the news that this person was infected, the ship was put on quarantined.  I am wondering if this person caught the coronavirus in Japan or did this person catch the virus while on the ship?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I cannot seem to find the itinerary of the Dream Princess to figure out how it started.  One report said an 80-year old man embarked ship in Japan on Jan 20 and got off in Hong Kong on Jan 25.  Upon the news that this person was infected, the ship was put on quarantined.  I am wondering if this person caught the coronavirus in Japan or did this person catch the virus while on the ship?


There is no 'Dream Princess'. The ship is 'World Dream' and is a Chinese vessel. iirc, it's home port is Hong Kong.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> There is no 'Dream Princess'. The ship is 'World Dream' and is a Chinese vessel. iirc, it's home port is Hong Kong.


It is called Diamond Princess, correcting my original post.









						Diamond Princess (ship) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> Yeah but they took over the Achille Lauro and pushed Leon Klinghoffer overboard in his wheelchair...


Much has changed since that happened in the 45 years since that happened in October of 1985. Much has been learned since 9/11/01. Now, passengers and luggage are scanned before boarding and upon re-boarding at port calls. Security, is just a fact of life whenever we travel. You really oughtta give it a try, George. It might be a lot like your ccrc, but a good bit more luxurious.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> It is called Diamond Princess, correcting my original post.


Yes. Diamond Princess is under quarantine in Yokohama. World Dream is under quarantine in Hong Kong.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Yes. Diamond Princess is under quarantine in Yokohama. World Dream is under quarantine in Hong Kong.


My question is still the same.  Did the 80-yr old man catch it in Japan or on the cruise ship?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My question is still the same.  Did the 80-yr old man catch it in Japan or on the cruise ship?


That's what the authorities are trying to sort out. 41 new cases were removed from the Diamond Princess this morning. I just heard on the news that the Japanese passenger had recently been in Wuhan, China- the purported 'epicenter' of the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2020)

We should be glad this incident happen in Japan waters before the cruise ship  had dock.
Just think how many more passengers and Japanese citizens would  be at risk..,
If the passengers were allow to leave the cruise ship and return to the cruise ship.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2020)

On Cruise Ship Quarantined in Japan, Any New Cases Would Reset The Isolation Clock.










						On Cruise Ship Quarantined In Japan, Any New Cases Would Reset The Isolation Clock
					

Updated at 7:32 p.m. ET People who are quarantined aboard the Diamond Princess in Japan have been wondering how long their isolation would last. On Friday,




					www.tpr.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 8, 2020)

From Lobsters and Steak to Coronavirus: One Couple's Surreal Cruise Nightmare.










						From Lobsters and Steak to Coronavirus: One Couple’s Surreal Cruise Nightmare
					

What started out as an inside joke on their luxury vacation turned into a frustrating fiasco.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 8, 2020)

Honeymooner's new husband with coronavirus isolated in 'little room '










						Honeymooner's new husband with coronavirus isolated in 'little room'
					

Alan Steele, from Wolverhampton, was on board the Diamond Princess when it was quarantined in Yokohama. He has since been taken to hospital while wife Wendy remains on board.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 8, 2020)

2 cruise lines bar people with Chinese, Hong Kong or Macau passports from boarding their ships as coronavirus spreads.










						2 cruise lines bar people with Chinese, Hong Kong or Macau passports from boarding their ships as coronavirus spreads
					

Two U.S.-based cruise lines are forbidding people with Chinese, Hong Kong or Macau passports from boarding their cruise ships, according to company statements released Friday.



					www.ctvnews.ca
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 8, 2020)

Whiskey, Fresh Air and Bananas: Daily Life For Those Stuck on Cruise Ship Over Fears of
Coronavirus.










						Whiskey, Fresh Air and Bananas: Daily Life For Those Stuck on Cruise Ship Over Fears of Coronavirus | The Weather Channel
					

What's it like to be stuck on a cruise ship over fears of coronavirus?




					weather.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 9, 2020)

2 cruise ships have been quarantined over the coronavirus: 1 released its passengers, the other is seeing more people get sick.










						2 cruise ships have been quarantined over the coronavirus: 1 released its passengers, the other is seeing more people get sick
					

The World Dream allowed passengers to disembark on Sunday, while the Diamond Princess saw its number of infected passengers rise.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 9, 2020)

As Virus Cases Rise on Quarantined Cruise Ship,
Passengers Are on Edge.










						As Virus Cases Rise on Quarantined Cruise Ship, Passengers Are on Edge
					

Thousands are confined to their cabins on the Diamond Princess, docked in Japan, and some fear the quarantine is putting them at risk.




					www.nytimes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2020)

Shipping imports are down from China between 15% to 20% at the following ports on the east coasts Norfolk, Va ., Baltimore,Md and New York City, New York.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2020)

Coronavirus: 66 more cases on cruise ship as 'depression sets in'










						Coronavirus: 66 more cases on cruise ship as 'depression sets in'
					

Passengers on Diamond Princess face at least another nine days in quarantine




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2020)

Coronavirus cases on stricken cruise ship almost double overnight to 130.










						Coronavirus cases on stricken cruise ship almost double overnight to 135
					

The risks of the virus spreading through cruise ships has led to other liners being denied entry to ports




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2020)

This is going to be a disaster if more passengers contact this virus. Strange that no crew members  have contacted this virus since they have direct contact with cruise passengers and that they are allow to go ashore and visit local cruise ports.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2020)

65 More Coronavirus Cases On Diamond Princess Cruise Ship Stuck In Japan.










						65 More Coronavirus Cases On Diamond Princess Cruise Ship Stuck In Japan
					

The new cases include 45 Japanese and 11 Americans, as well as smaller numbers of people from Australia, Canada, England, the Philippines and Ukraine.




					www.npr.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2020)

Cruise Ship's Coronavirus Outbreak Leaves Crew
Nowhere to Hide.










						Cruise Ship’s Coronavirus Outbreak Leaves Crew Nowhere to Hide
					

Cases of the new virus on the quarantined Diamond Princess reached 135 on Monday. Among them are at least 10 workers, and conditions below decks have raised fears of further spread.




					www-nytimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2020)

Crew Members Plea For Rescue As Coronavirus Outbreak On Cruise Ship Grows To 135 Cases.










						Crew Members Plea For Rescue As Coronavirus Outbreak On Cruise Ship Grows To 135 Cases
					

The ship has been on lockdown in Tokyo for a week as health officials continue to test passengers.



					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow, 135 cases.  It's just going to continue to grow.  There have been viruses before we were born (I am 64) that killed a lot of people.  I hope this is not going to get out of hand before they stop it with a vaccination or a cure of some kind.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 11, 2020)

'Like I'm in a Bad Movie': Concerns Mount on
Quarantined Ship as More Passengers Test Positive for Coronavirus.










						‘Like I’m in a Bad Movie.’ Coronavirus Cases Rise to 135 on Quarantined Cruise Ship
					

66 new cases were confirmed on Feb. 10




					time.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2020)

Please pray for the passengers & their families  and the crew members and their families on these cruise ships...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 11, 2020)

Japan confirms 39 new coronavirus cases on cruise ship.










						Japan confirms 39 new coronavirus cases on cruise ship
					

Japan confirmed 39 new cases of the coronavirus, or COVID-19, on a cruise ship quarantined at one of its ports, bringing the total number infected on the vessel to 174, health officials said Tuesday.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 12, 2020)

Coronavirus infections on Diamond Princess
cruise ship swell to 174.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/coronavirus-china-live-updates/2020/02/11/2b8de3ba-4c5c-11ea-b721-9f4cdc90bc1c_story.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2020)

This ship is increasingly looking like an incubator of the virus. Nobody seems to be telling the affected people anything different than the quarantine lasting until the 19th. My take, however is that they want to see no new cases found for 14 days before they get to disembark. That date seems in jeopardy.  Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for an effective treatment and/or vaccine.

Jim


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 12, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wow, 135 cases.  It's just going to continue to grow.  There have been viruses before we were born (I am 64) that killed a lot of people.  I hope this is not going to get out of hand before they stop it with a vaccination or a cure of some kind.



I heard on the news that it's going to take 18 months to have a vaccine for it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 13, 2020)

Cases Of COVID-19 Soar On Quarantined Coronavirus Cruise Ship. 218 NowAffected.










						Cases Of COVID-19 Soar On Quarantined Coronavirus Cruise Ship. 218 Now Affected.
					

44 new cases of COVID-19 confirmed on stricken cruise ship as the quarantine tactics employed by Japanese authorities continue to fail those on board.



					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2020)

This is a total mess IMO. The number of new cases can only go up, this is a
quarantined ship with no outlets, no release or outside medical health help.

There were 44 new cases confirmed yesterday.  One was a crew member.
Simple question how many crew members and passengers did this one crew member come in contact wiith in the past/last fourteen (14) days ???

The lucky passengers are the ones, that have been taken off this cruise ship and
are receiving  the proper medical care in a hospital. IMHO


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 13, 2020)

Was quarantining passengers on board the Diamond Princess a huge mistake?










						Coronavirus keeps spreading on board the Diamond Princess. Is the quarantine working? - ABC News
					

Passengers on the Diamond Princess are halfway through a 14-day quarantine, but as new cases of coronavirus keep emerging, people on board the ship are starting to worry the lockdown isn't working.




					mobile.abc.net.au
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2020)

I am praying that all crew members are washing their clothes and food utensils twice daily to keep this coronavirus down.

Question: How are passengers disinfectant their cabins and washing their clothes Daily.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 14, 2020)

The Japanese government gave 2,000 iphones to passengers stuck on a cruise ship where nearly 200
coronavirus cases have been confirmed.










						The Japanese government gave 2,000 iPhones to passengers stuck on a cruise ship where nearly 200 coronavirus cases have been confirmed
					

The iPhones have an app that allows passengers to request medication, chat with doctors, and receive information from health officials.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2020)

U.S. To Evacuate Citizens From Coronavirus-
Stricken Cruise Ship In Japan.










						U.S. To Evacuate Citizens From Quarantined Coronavirus Cruise Ship In Japan
					

The U.S. is the first nation to announce that it will evacuate its citizens from the Diamond Princess cruise ship where over 200 people have contracted COVID-19



					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 15, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The Japanese government gave 2,000 iphones to passengers stuck on a cruise ship where nearly 200
> coronavirus cases have been confirmed.
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Carnival Cruise Lines will also, give IPHONE to officers and crew members of this ship.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 15, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> U.S. To Evacuate Citizens From Coronavirus-
> Stricken Cruise Ship In Japan.
> 
> 
> ...



good news for us citizens.   looks like they will face another 14 days of quarantine once they get back to the US.   just wow.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2020)

Americans on the coronavirus-struck Diamond Princess cruise ship will be flown back to US to face another two-week quarantine.










						Americans on the coronavirus-struck Diamond Princess cruise ship will be flown back to US to face another two-week quarantine
					

The state department will offer two planes to repatriate Americans who have been quarantined on the Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2020)

U.S. To Evacuate Americans From Virus-Struck Diamond Princess Cruise Ship.










						U.S. To Evacuate Americans From Virus-Struck Diamond Princess Cruise Ship
					

Updated at 12:25 p.m. The U.S. State Department is sending a charter plane to evacuate Americans aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship that is in




					www.gpbnews.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 15, 2020)

What is going to happen to the other 1800 passengers and 1000 ship crew members?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 15, 2020)

They are stuck unless their Home country arranges flights. Also I think every time a new case of Coronavirus shows up on the ship the quarantine gets extended. They might be there forever.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2020)

'Wholly inappropriate' quarantine practices may have helped spread coronavirus on the Diamond
Princess cruise ship, experts say.










						'Wholly inappropriate' quarantine practices may have helped spread coronavirus on the Diamond Princess cruise ship, experts say
					

"They've basically trapped a bunch of people in a large container with [the] virus," one epidemiologist said.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2020)

ISRAELI ENVOY GOES TO JAPAN TO RETURN ISRAELIS ON CORONAVIRUS CRUISE SHIP.










						Israeli envoy goes to Japan to return Israelis on coronavirus cruise ship
					

"My goal is to make every effort so that the Israelis who are there can quickly and safely reach home," said Health Ministry director-general Prof. Itamar Grotto.




					m.jpost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

American passenger and his wife REFUSE to be evacuated from coronavirus cruise ship in Japan because they would rather be quarantined on the luxury liner than a California Air Force base, as
another 70 people test positive on board.










						American REFUSES to be evacuated from coronavirus cruise ship
					

Matthew Smith and his wife, Katherine Codekas are two of an estimated 380 American nationals on board the vessel that Japanese authorities placed in a two-week quarantine on February 5.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

Coronavirus: British passengers on Diamond
Princess cruise ship urging UK government to
evacuate them.










						Coronavirus: British passengers on Diamond Princess cruise ship urging UK government to evacuate them
					

Passengers on the Diamond Princess are urging the UK government to evacuate them.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

Coronavirus: Another 70 cases of Covid-19 confirmed aboard Diamond Princess cruise ship.










						Coronavirus: Another 70 cases of Covid-19 confirmed aboard Diamond Princess cruise ship
					

Nearly 10 per cent of those on board have been infected.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

Government charters plane to evacuate Canadians from quarantined cruise ship.






__





						CityNews
					






					www.citynews1130.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

The US is finally evacuating Americans from the Diamond Princess. Here's why that's made them mad.










						The US is finally evacuating Americans from the Diamond Princess. Here's why that's made them mad | CNN
					

The US plan to evacuate Americans and their families from the Diamond Princess cruise ship appears, on its face, to be the case of a powerful government coming to the aid of its most vulnerable citizens.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 16, 2020)

To heck with them. They can stay on the ship.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

American lawyer, wife refuse to leave coronavirus cruise ship.










						American lawyer, wife refuse to leave coronavirus cruise ship
					

An American lawyer and his wife are refusing to evacuate the coronavirus-stricken cruise ship docked off the coast of Japan — because they say they feel safer aboard. Matthew Smith, who has b…




					nypost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

At Least 44 Americans Have Tested Positive for COVID-19 On Quarantined Cruise Ship in Japan.










						Americans Evacuated From Diamond Princess Cruise Ship Arrive in U.S.
					

Passengers will be held quarantined for 14 days on an air base before being allowed home




					time.com
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> American lawyer, wife refuse to leave coronavirus cruise ship


I am not sure whether this guy is my new hero or a fool. But he has a point. He and his wife are 'clean'. If they fly back with a bunch of other untested people then are put in quarantine for 2 more weeks there is a better chance for them to catch the virus than simply waiting until the current quarantine is done on-board. next week.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2020)

Now, the Americans are being evacuated. The Canadians are to be evacuated by their government soon, as I suspect other nations will do with their countrymen. By next weekend, all that will be left aboard will be the crew and a smattering of people who chose to stay. 

I wonder what Princess Cruises (division of Carnival) will do with this ship. Will anybody cruise on it? I think it will either be scrapped, or sold to some other up-and-coming cruise line, or at least re-branded with a new identity and put in service away from Asia after a thorough cleaning and refurbishment.

Just my usual $.02 worth.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 16, 2020)

The cruise ship will probably undergo refurbishment and re-introduced as a newly upgraded cruise ship with bells and whistles.


----------



## Panina (Feb 16, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I am not sure whether this guy is my new hero or a fool. But he has a point. He and his wife are 'clean'. If they fly back with a bunch of other untested people then are put in quarantine for 2 more weeks there is a better chance for them to catch the virus than simply waiting until the current quarantine is done on-board. next week.


He is probably flagged if he enters the states.   I personally would go home.  If I was sick I would prefer care in the US.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2020)

Panina said:


> He is probably flagged if he enters the states.   I personally would go home.  If I was sick I would prefer care in the US.


I hope you don't have to make that decision. 'Home' is a comforting thought, but the doc's where they are are experienced with this illness. Here in the U.S. not so much. I would prefer not to be a Guinea Pig.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 16, 2020)

Here is a John Hopkins map of corona virus. It looks like zero cases in Mexico. 






						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com
				




Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2020)

Quarantining passengers on a cruise ship has backfired, and we must learn lessons 










						Quarantining passengers on a cruise ship has backfired, and we must learn lessons
					

The Diamond Princess became a 19-storey-high incubator for spread of coronavirus




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				





Richard


----------



## mdurette (Feb 17, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I am not sure whether this guy is my new hero or a fool. But he has a point. He and his wife are 'clean'. If they fly back with a bunch of other untested people then are put in quarantine for 2 more weeks there is a better chance for them to catch the virus than simply waiting until the current quarantine is done on-board. next week.




MSN is reporting that 14 of the evacuated Americans tested positive before the flight, but they were sectioned off on the plane because they were asymptomatic so deemed ok to fly.     There are no easy decisions here for these people.     And now there is the Holland ship that reported one passenger that spent a week on a cruise was not feeling well at the airport and went for medical help.   She tested positive.    If there was any spread on that cruise ship, all those passengers have left and gone home.   Wonder if we will be seeing more cases around the globe that stem from passengers from that ship.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2020)

14 passengers on US charter flights evacuating the Diamond Princess have tested positive for
coronavirus.










						13 Americans moved to Omaha facility from evacuation flights, US officials say | CNN
					

More than a dozen Americans evacuated on US-chartered flights from a cruise ship docked in Japan were being tested for the novel coronavirus at the University of Nebraska Medical Center, health officials said Monday.




					www.cnn.com
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2020)

14 Diamond Princess cruise evacuees test positive for coronavirus, allowed to board flight to U.S..










						What we know about Diamond Princess cruise passengers with coronavirus flown back to US
					

Thirteen Diamond Princess passengers who returned Sunday night have been taken to the University of Nebraska Medical Center's quarantine center.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2020)

Americans evacuated from a quarantined cruise ship get stuck on buses with no bathrooms and fly
10 hours in cargo planes.










						Americans evacuated from a quarantined cruise ship get stuck on buses with no bathrooms and fly 10 hours in cargo planes
					

Over 300 Americans evacuated on the Diamond Princess cruise ship for almost two weeks faced more challenges on the road and in the sky.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2020)

Why did US break Diamond Princess coronavirus quarantine? 'Something went awry'.










						Why did US break Diamond Princess coronavirus quarantine? 'Something went awry'
					

Anthony Fauci shed light on the decision to evacuate passengers from the Diamond Princess, 14 of whom have tested positive for the virus.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2020)

Coronavirus: Infected cruise ship passengers getting care in Nebraska, not California.










						Coronavirus: Infected cruise ship passengers getting care in Nebraska, not California
					

The American passengers diagnosed with coronavirus infection who were evacuated from a Japanese cruise ship are getting specialized care at a Nebraska hospital and are not part of the large quarant…




					www.mercurynews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2020)

Nebraska's specialized medical care has handled Ebola. Now it's taking on the novel coronavirus 










						Nebraska's specialized medical care has handled Ebola. Now it's taking on the novel coronavirus | CNN
					

Nebraska's state slogan "Honestly, it's not for everyone," should have an asterisk, because everyone with even the trickiest disease seems welcome at Nebraska's largest medical facility.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 18, 2020)

Something is wrong with this  COVID-19, when will China ask for the United States and other countries help in the stopping of the spread of the COVID-19 ?????


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2020)

Health experts question coronavirus quarantine
measures on cruise ship.










						Health experts question coronavirus quarantine measures on cruise ship
					

Keeping passengers on ship may have helped spread of coronavirus, says one lawyer




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2020)

An American evacuated from Japan on a US charter flight says she didn't know people on the plane had tested positive for coronavirus until it landed.










						An American evacuated from Japan on a US charter flight says she didn't know people on the plane had tested positive for coronavirus until it landed | CNN
					

Fourteen passengers from the Diamond Princess had tested positive for coronavirus before they boarded evacuation flights, the US departments of State and Health and Human Services said while the flights were en route to the Texas and California.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2020)

Britlsh couple to leaveQuarantined Cruise Ship After
Testing Positive For Coronavirus.







						HuffPost is now a part of Verizon Media
					






					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2020)

US bars 100 Americans on ship from returning over coronavirus fears.










						US bars 100 Americans on ship from returning over coronavirus fears
					

CDC officials said on Tuesday that the remaining 100 Americans on the Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan pose an 'ongoing risk' to US public health and may not return stateside yet.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

An expert booted off the Diamond Princess says Japan's coronavirus control is "completely chaotic"










						An expert on why coronavirus infection control on the Diamond Princess is "completely chaotic"
					

Kentaro Iwata said he had never feared being infected in 20 years of working at epicenters of disease outbreaks—until he set foot on the quarantined cruise ship.




					qz.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

Crew of Coronavirus-Stricken Diamond Princess Begin Second Quarantine in Passenger Cabins.










						Crew of Coronavirus-Stricken Diamond Princess Begin Second Quarantine in Passenger Cabins
					

At least 621 have been infected on the virus-stricken ship




					time.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

'Chaotic' cruise ship quarantine was 'a major failure expert says.










						'Chaotic' cruise ship quarantine was 'a major failure', expert says
					

Kentaro Iwata said he had placed himself in a 14-day quarantine for fear of infecting his family after a brief visit on board the Diamond Princess (pictured)  in Yokohama yesterday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

Foreign Ofhce tells Britons not to leave cruise ship struck by coronavirus.










						Foreign Office tells Britons not to leave cruise ship struck by coronavirus
					

Passengers who disembark Diamond Princess may not be allowed to board evacuation flight later in week, FCO warns




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2020)

What is going to happen to this cruise ship in the future?

Will she still be connected to the parent company Carnival Corporation and sailing under Princess Cruise Line?

Will Princess Cruise Lines beforce to sell this ship, or will they have to completely refurbished this cruise ship against in 2020 or will they have to change the name of this cruise ship?

Final question would you sail this cruise ship ?

Only time will tell IMHO.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2020)

Historical data.
This ship was built in 2004 and was refurbished in February 2019.
Primarily sail Asia, China, New Zealand and Australia


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 19, 2020)

I would cruise on this ship if I were to cruise again since it will be fully sanitized and also the virus will die in time.  However we have decided that we won't cruise again and this is an example as to what can go wrong on a cruise.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

The Coronavirus Cruise Ship Was a Disease-
Spreading Hellscape.










						The Coronavirus Cruise Ship Was a Disease-Spreading Hellscape
					

Crew members weren't quarantined, and passengers have reportedly been spotted talking to each other without masks across neighbouring balconies.




					www.vice.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

Qantas flight carrying Kiwis from coronavirus-hit Diamond Princess leaves Japan for Australia.










						Two Kiwis on Diamond Princess test positive to coronavirus, don't board evacuation flight from Japan to Australia
					

Six New Zealanders are onboard the flight bound for Darwin.




					www.tvnz.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## mdurette (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, these poor people.     If I get this right, people that have not tested positive can leave today.    But, the Britons mentioned a few posts up tested positive yesterday.      This would lead me to believe that there are still other people that will be getting off that ship today that will come down with the disease in the upcoming days/weeks.

The US has already said if anyone returns here they need to be in in quarantined  for 2 weeks in the US.    I assume other countries will follow.

But, I wonder:
1.  How are all these people getting back to their countries?   Commercial flights?
2.  What about the countries with no ban on them returning?   

I would hope all the people that get off the ship today are responsible in their health and those around them over the upcoming weeks.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

Coronavirus: Britons on cruise ship in Japan face 14-day quarantine on the Wirral.










						Coronavirus: Britons on cruise ship in Japan face 14-day quarantine on the Wirral
					

The Foreign Office has warned that anyone who leaves the Diamond Princess may not be able to join a repatriation flight home.




					news.sky.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## mdurette (Feb 19, 2020)

I have been wondering why my upcoming cruise in March hasn't sent out any info on this topic yet.  Finally got it today - on some level, very old news......

Dear xxxx,

At Disney Cruise Line, nothing is more important than the well-being of our guests and crew members. Therefore, we want to provide you with some important information in advance of your cruise vacation.

Due to the novel coronavirus first identified in Wuhan, China, the U.S. State Department has issued a Level 4 Travel Advisory recommending no travel to China. Disney Cruise Line is carefully monitoring the latest information about this situation and is in close contact with local, state, national and international health agencies for information and guidance.

Disney Cruise Line, along with the other members of the Cruise Lines International Association, has further enhanced the screening process for guests and crew members boarding cruise ships. In an abundance of caution and given the unique environment of a cruise ship, guests and crew members who indicate they have traveled from or through China, including Hong Kong and Macau, in the past 14 days prior to embarkation will not be able to board. In addition, The Bahamas will not allow anyone to disembark in any Bahamian port of call if they have been to China in the past 20 days prior to their arrival.

If you or a member of your stateroom party have traveled from or through China, including Hong Kong and Macau, or have been in close contact with, or helped care for, anyone suspected or diagnosed with novel coronavirus or who is currently subject to health monitoring for possible exposure within 20 days prior to the start of your cruise vacation, please contact us at 1-866-325-2112 or 407-566-3510.

As a reminder, Disney Cruise Line employs rigorous sanitation standards and consistently receives among the highest scores on public health inspections. We also have a comprehensive plan that outlines protocols for managing this type of situation and closely follow the guidance of public health officials. For the most up-to-date information and a list of everyday preventive actions you can take to avoid the spread of germs, visit the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) website, www.cdc.gov. 

We look forward to your arrival and appreciate your cooperation and understanding of these added measures.

Sincerely,

The Cast and Crew
Disney Cruise Line


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

Qantas flight carrying Kiwis from virus-stricken cruise ship in Japan lands in Darwin.










						Qantas flight carrying Kiwis from virus-stricken cruise ship in Japan lands in Darwin
					

The New Zealanders will now be transferred back home on another flight.




					www.tvnz.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2020)

2 elderly cruise ship passengers die of virus as 4th Israeli confirmed infected.










						2 elderly cruise ship passengers die of virus as 4th Israeli confirmed infected
					

Japan health ministry officials says the deceased had existing chronic diseases before they caught coronavirus; Israeli to be taken to Japanese hospital for isolation and treatment




					www.timesofisrael.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2020)

British victim describes what it is like to have coronavirus.










						British victim describes what it is like to have coronavirus
					

David, 74, and Sally Abel, a British couple diagnosed with coronavirus onboard the  cruise ship Diamond Princess have described what it is like to have the virus in Japan.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2020)

How a Princess Cruise Became a Coronavirus
Catastrophe.










						How a Princess Cruise Became a Coronavirus Catastrophe
					

The 2,666 passengers signed up for a two-week vacation. They ended up at the heart of a global epidemic.




					www.wired.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2020)

Coronavirus: two Australian evacuees from Diamond Princess cruise ship test positive.










						Two Australian evacuees from Japan cruise ship have coronavirus
					

Some 164 Australians aboard the liner were cleared for transfer from the vessel to quarantine in the country’s remote north this week.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 21, 2020)

Coronavirus: Diamond Princess passengers die, as two evacuated Aussies test positive.










						Coronavirus: Diamond Princess passengers die, as two evacuated Aussies test positive - Travel Weekly
					

The coronavirus outbreak continues to wreak havoc on the travel industry, prompting the federal government to extend its travel ban for another week.




					www.travelweekly.com.au
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 21, 2020)

11 Americans at Omaha facility tested positive for coronavirus, hospital says.










						11 Americans at Omaha facility tested positive for coronavirus, hospital says
					

Most of the Americans who were being monitored at the University of Nebraska Medical Center for coronavirus after evacuating a cruise ship in Japan tested positive for the virus, the hospital says.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 21, 2020)

Coronavirus: 11 of 13 Diamond Princess evacuees
taken to Nebraska test positive.










						18 American Diamond Princess evacuees have tested positive for coronavirus
					

Eighteen Americans that had previously been on board Princess Cruises' Diamond Princess are infected with coronavirus.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 21, 2020)

Two groups of US Diamond Princess passengers, two disparate experiences: 'l feel ill-used by my country'










						Two groups of US Diamond Princess passengers, two disparate experiences: 'I feel ill-used by my country'
					

Two groups of American travelers who were stuck on board the Diamond Princess cruise ship due to a coronavirus quarantine are now in limbo.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2020)

U.S. coronavirus cases jump to 35 after cruise passengers return.










						U.S. coronavirus cases jump to 35 after cruise passengers return - National | Globalnews.ca
					

At least 18 Americans who returned home from a quarantined cruise ship are infected with the new virus, bringing the number of cases in the U.S. to 35, health officials said Friday.




					globalnews.ca
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2020)

Both Utahns in isolation in Japan with coronavirus
face medical setbacks.










						Both Utahns in isolation in Japan with coronavirus face medical setbacks
					

St. George’s Jerri Jorgensen had another positive test, while Tooele’s John Haering continues to struggle with pneumonia




					www.deseret.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2020)

Coronavirus: Japanese woman tests positive after
leaving Diamond Princess cruise ship.










						Japanese woman tests positive for coronavirus after leaving Diamond Princess
					

60-year-old is first known case among those released after quarantine period on cruise ship; 23 passengers left without being tested again due to procedural mistakes.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2020)

British couple on coronavirus cruise ship transferred to 'prison-like' hospital with pneumonia.










						British couple on coronavirus ship sent to 'prison-like' hospital with pneumonia
					

The family of the pensioners said the Foreign Office had been 'next to useless' over the affair




					inews.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2020)

How were coronavirus patients evacuated from ship? With Kansas City group's ingenuity.




			https://www.kansascity.com/news/business/health-care/article240430741.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2020)

Judge blocks transfer of suspected coronavirus patients from Travis to Orange County.










						Judge blocks transfer of suspected coronavirus patients from Travis to Orange County
					

A federal judge has granted a request to block the transfer of people under quarantine for coronavirus from Travis Air Force Base in Fairfield to a facility in Orange County.




					www.sfchronicle.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 23, 2020)

Uh oh. Perhaps the 14 day quarantine period just doesn't cut it.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/coronavirus-china-updates/2020/02/22/72dd19de-54ea-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2020)

Does any know the name of the three (3) cruise ships docked in China with medical supplies and beds???


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 23, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Does any know the name of the three (3) cruise ships docked in China with medical supplies and beds???


Here are two of the three:




__





						Blue Whale Cruise, Blue Whale Yangtze Cruise Ship
					

Blue Whale is a 4-star rating deluxe cruise ship cruising on the Yangtze River. Now taking Blue Whale for your Three Gorge & Dam Yangtze cruise at a great deal!




					www.yangtze-river-cruises.com
				







__





						预订长江孚泰号游轮(游船)报价_行程_图片_船期表查询 -游轮品牌详情页
					

长江三峡船票销售中心是专业从事长江三峡豪华游轮/普通游船船票销售企业,从业10余年,品质有保证提供重庆到宜昌、宜昌到重庆、万州到宜昌、重庆两江夜景游船等游轮船票查询及在线预订服务。



					www.sanxiapiao.net


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 23, 2020)

Four New UK Coronavirus Cases Confirmed Among Cruise Ship Evacuees.







						HuffPost is now a part of Verizon Media
					






					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Here are two of the three:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Maple Leaf:
Sound like those cruise ships are sailing under a Chinese flag. These cruise ships carry the upper crust of China population. Looks for some major changes and decisions making on the COVID 19 next week.IMO.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 24, 2020)

Third passenger of Diamond Princess cruise ship
quarantined for coronavirus has died, Japan health
officials say.










						Third passenger of Diamond Princess cruise ship quarantined for coronavirus has died, Japan health officials say
					

The massive vessel was ordered on Feb. 5 to undergo a two-week quarantine.




					www.nydailynews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 24, 2020)

Uh oh. Institute for Disease Modeling has revised its estimate for COVID-19 to now "comparable severity to the 1918 flu pandemic."



			https://institutefordiseasemodeling.github.io/nCoV-public/analyses/first_adjusted_mortality_estimates_and_risk_assessment/2019-nCoV-preliminary_age_and_time_adjusted_mortality_rates_and_pandemic_risk_assessment.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
		


And now Venice has cancelled Carnival due to coronavirus.









						Venice Cancels Carnival Events Due to Coronavirus
					

Northern Italian towns on lockdown to avoid spread of the illness




					www.voanews.com
				




Italy also has a second lockdown area near Milan.



			Italy Virus Cases Jump Even After Lockdown in North
		










						Coronavirus Italy panic sparks terrifying military lockdown
					

THE number of cases of coronavirus in Italy has surged past 100 and put Europe on alert while the government scrambles for emergency measures.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2020)

Did you know that the state of Hawaii have not started testing for the Coronavirus?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2020)

Missing meals, no toilet paper, and water leaks, but for some Hong Kong quarantine is 'heaven' compared to 'luxury hell' of Diamond Princess cruise.










						Hong Kong quarantine is ‘heaven’ compared with ‘luxury hell’ of cruise
					

Some passengers who were on coronavirus-stricken Diamond Princess in Japan have been inside the Chun Yeung Estate for six days, and while not all are happy with their surroundings, others are just glad to be back in the city.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2020)

Coronavirus Confirmed in RivCo Resident Evacuated From Ship.









						Coronavirus Confirmed In RivCo Resident Evacuated From Ship
					

Riverside County's public health officer said the patient is being closely monitored and there are no indications of any local exposures.




					patch.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2020)

Novel Coronavirus Cases Confirmed in Contra Costa County.










						Updated: Novel Coronavirus Cases Confirmed in Contra Costa County - East County Today
					

Two patients, who were not infected in Contra Costa, sent from Travis Air Force Base…




					eastcountytoday.net
				





Richard


----------



## jabberwocky (Feb 25, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Did you know that the state of Hawaii have not started testing for the Coronavirus?


I think all US testing is being done at CDC in Atlanta currently is it not?


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 25, 2020)

If you believe that the Coronavirus will inevitably spread to and maybe across the US, are you doing anything to prepare.  I'm referring to things like loading up on food so you can self quarantine if things get bad in your community...

George


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 25, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Coronavirus Confirmed in RivCo Resident Evacuated From Ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started to feel a bit nervous when I saw Riverside County. (That is county where I live.) But relieved to read the person has not yet returned home.

Funny because less than an hour ago I told my sister on the phone that I wasn't yet feeling any concern about it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2020)

First Utahn diagnosed with coronavirus tests negative, third tests positive 










						First Utahn diagnosed with coronavirus tests negative, third tests positive
					

The same day John Haering tested negative for the first time in 14 days, another Utahn from the same cruise ship, Mark Jorgensen, tested positive




					www.deseret.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2020)

Diamond Princess repatriation may put Indonesia at risk of becoming 'new epicenter', govt says










						Diamond Princess repatriation may put Indonesia at risk of becoming 'new epicenter', govt says
					

Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto said the government would take one step at a time and prioritize its citizens on the World Dream cruise ship who were “in a more threatening position”  than those on the Diamond Princess.




					www.thejakartapost.com
				





Richard


----------



## mdurette (Feb 26, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> If you believe that the Coronavirus will inevitably spread to and maybe across the US, are you doing anything to prepare.  I'm referring to things like loading up on food so you can self quarantine if things get bad in your community...
> 
> George




Good topic for a stand alone thread.    

Try finding n95 masks in the US.  Not possible (well unless you want to pay 5x the amount to resellers that bought up the supply.    I was at Lowes yesterday chatting with an associate and the problem they are facing is the tradesman that use these masks (paint, fiberglass, etc) can't even get their hands on them.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dozens allowed off coronavirus-hit Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan now showing "symptoms"










						Dozens allowed off coronavirus-hit Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan now showing "symptoms"
					

Around 970 passengers were let off the Diamond Princess after testing negative, but several have subsequently been diagnosed with the virus.




					www.cbsnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 26, 2020)

How will the press handle this when the first person in the US dies from Coronavirus?  Will it be a 24 hour news spectacular or will they point out that 16,000 people have died from the flu so far this year?  I'm betting on wall to wall coverage with no mention of flu deaths...

George


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 26, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Good topic for a stand alone thread.
> 
> Try finding n95 masks in the US.  Not possible (well unless you want to pay 5x the amount to resellers that bought up the supply.    I was at Lowes yesterday chatting with an associate and the problem they are facing is the tradesman that use these masks (paint, fiberglass, etc) can't even get their hands on them.



Ironically we had purchased n95 masks when the California camp fire hit. We took them on our recent trip to Europe but did not need to use. Glad to have them on hand just in case.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 26, 2020)

We bought a Box of N95 Masks for our recent trip to Tasmania and Melbourne. Never needed them. Now They are in our Zombie Apocalypse Kit. Maybe they; and, all the Food and Water we have stored will come in handy.


----------



## Panina (Feb 26, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Good topic for a stand alone thread.
> 
> Try finding n95 masks in the US.  Not possible (well unless you want to pay 5x the amount to resellers that bought up the supply.    I was at Lowes yesterday chatting with an associate and the problem they are facing is the tradesman that use these masks (paint, fiberglass, etc) can't even get their hands on them.


Would r95 masks be as good?  I believe those actually trap oil partials too.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Panina (Feb 26, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> How will the press handle this when the first person in the US dies from Coronavirus?  Will it be a 24 hour news spectacular or will they point out that 16,000 people have died from the flu so far this year?  I'm betting on wall to wall coverage with no mention of flu deaths...
> 
> George


No doubt the flu is overlooked as deadly  as the population is used to it being around.  The coronavirus seems to be  transmitted very rapidly and can put a larger number of people, that have other medical conditions, at high risk.  There will be many more deaths from this virus if most everyone gets it as there is no vaccine yet like the flu.  Even though the percentages from death seem lower then the flu because of the masses that can get it the numbers can be much higher then the flu.  Coverage will be none stop.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 26, 2020)

I started a new thread in the lounge for home preparedness …. I think an interesting thread on its own.









						Are you preparing for a possible Covid-19 outbreak at home?
					

Yesterday, the CDC announced that Covid-19 will most likely become an issue here in the US also and noted that hospitals, schools, etc should start to prepare. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/health/coronavirus-us.html   On the cruise news thread that Richard has been adding to Bogey21 asked...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2020)

119 Indians, 5 foreigners from coronavirus-hit cruise ship Diamond Princess land in Delhi on special Air
India flight - Firstpost.










						119 Indians, 5 foreigners from coronavirus-hit cruise ship Diamond Princess land in Delhi on special Air India flight - Firstpost
					

A special Air India flight carrying 119 Indians and five people from Sri Lanka, Nepal, South Africa and Peru, who were on board the coronavirus-hit quarantined cruise ship Diamond Princess, landed in New Delhi on Thursday morning.




					www.firstpost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Glynda (Feb 27, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Good topic for a stand alone thread.
> 
> Try finding n95 masks in the US.  Not possible (well unless you want to pay 5x the amount to resellers that bought up the supply.    I was at Lowes yesterday chatting with an associate and the problem they are facing is the tradesman that use these masks (paint, fiberglass, etc) can't even get their hands on them.



After trying Walmart, Lowes, Walgreens, CVS, Target, Amazon (gouging) and groceries yesterday, I found N95 masks at regular price at Nappa Auto Parts. I think at this point, parts and paint stores, perhaps some garden supply stores are the best bets.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 28, 2020)

British man dies on coronavirus hit cruise ship.










						British man dies on coronavirus hit cruise ship
					

A total of six people have died on the Diamond Princess liner




					www.cornwalllive.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 28, 2020)

Coronavirus: Diamond Princess guest slammed 
as 'Ugly American' for refusing to self-isolate 









						‘Ugly American’: Diamond Princess guest defends refusal to self-isolate
					

Matthew Smith has been going sightseeing in Japan, where officials have not required disembarked passengers to undergo another round of quarantine.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## mdurette (Feb 28, 2020)

I received another email from DCL about our cruise next month.     Thought this line item was interesting:  
"We are screening all guests before they board, and *anyone who feels unwell *or shows flu-like symptoms will not be permitted to sail."

Kudos for the cruise lines for taking the precaution.   But, this is what is concerning me.     I wonder what the definition of 'unwell" is.    I have a pretty good head cold right now...no fever, but stuffed sinus, sneezing, etc.     If it continues...will I fly cross country and be not allowed to board because I'm "unwell" with a cold?    If so, then what.....I'm stuck at the port and having to scramble to figure out plan B of vacation?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 28, 2020)

Six People From The Diamond Princess Cruise Ship Have Now Died From COVID-19 After Quarantine Failure.










						Six People From The Diamond Princess Cruise Ship Have Now Died From COVID-19 After Quarantine Failure
					

On Friday morning, U.K. authorities reported that a British man has become the sixth person to die from the Diamond Princess Cruise Ship after 700 people contracted the virus on board.



					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina (Feb 28, 2020)

Israeli who recovered in Japan develops coronavirus again
					

Four new cases were discovered on Friday alone, including the first case of transmission on Israeli soil.




					m.jpost.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 28, 2020)

Coronavirus: Mistake that led to Diamond Princess cruise virus deaths.










						Coronavirus: Mistake that led to Diamond Princess cruise virus deaths
					

Experts have slammed the cruise line's quarantine method on ship that Kiwis were on.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 29, 2020)

Diamond Princess owner won't offer refunds for cruise cancellations 











						Diamond Princess owner won't offer refunds for cruise cancellations
					

Passengers are being told there is low risk from taking a cruise on ship and centre of coronavirus crisis.




					www.smh.com.au
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 29, 2020)

Coronavirus cruise ship survivor reveals disease hits 'hard and fast'.










						Coronavirus cruise ship survivor reveals disease hits 'hard and fast'
					

Carl Goldman, 66, contracted the coronavirus aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan but claims his symptoms from the deadly disease struck him suddenly, rapidly falling ill.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## am1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Let the companies pay out lawsuits if people catch it on their cruises.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 1, 2020)

Last crew members leave quarantined Diamond Princess cruise ship.










						Last crew members leave quarantined Diamond Princess cruise ship
					

The last group of about 130 crew members has left the Diamond Princess on Sunday, vacating the contaminated cruise ship.



					www.ctvnews.ca
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 1, 2020)

2 US grad students who were on the Diamond Princess cruise share harrowing details and photos from their quarantine and 'zombie movie' 
evacuation 










						2 US grad students who were on the Diamond Princess cruise share harrowing details and photos from their quarantine and 'zombie movie' evacuation
					

"I keep hearkening back to all these zombie movies that have been made over the last decade," a student said. "Nobody wants to be deemed as infected."




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 1, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> If you believe that the Coronavirus will inevitably spread to and maybe across the US, are you doing anything to prepare.  I'm referring to things like loading up on food so you can self quarantine if things get bad in your community...
> 
> George


I was shopping at Costco yesterday and it was wall to wall people it was at least 3 times the amount of people I see on a Saturday ( I shop bi monthly always on Saturdays) and I’ve never seen this many people in this store.  Every one in line had the carts overflowing and since I was in the checkout line for an hour I started chatting with folks.   Every person told me they were stocking up because of the virus.  

they saw that I only had about 15 items in my cart and most folks were shocked that I wasn’t stocking up


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 1, 2020)

Is it just me who feels that everyone is going nuts ever a nothing burger? Don't the prevention measures all over the world cause more pain than the actual disease? Are we sure people actually died from Corona virus rather than from other pre-existing conditions? I personally find this whole thing very suspicious.


----------



## Panina (Mar 1, 2020)

Yellowfin said:


> Is it just me who feels that everyone is going nuts ever a nothing burger? Don't the prevention measures all over the world cause more pain than the actual disease? Are we sure people actually died from Corona virus rather than from other pre-existing conditions? I personally find this whole thing very suspicious.


Being there is so much media attention most are focused and   Being there are deaths that is where the fear is.  There are other viruses and flus that are right now circulating that have caused thousand of deaths but most  seem to ignore that.  

I also feel there is an overreaction in fear.  The virus  is real and being it transmits so quickly the risk is it will reach most around the world thus more deaths because it will reach those that have the underlining conditions.  The fear is what if it is me.  

I just survived the flu so believe my chances are good that I would survive the coronavirus.  My fear some of my loved ones might not.  I lost dad due to lasting effects of the flu so I understand the fear others have.  

I prepared because I realize how others are panicking by stocking up at home food as I know if It hits my area the shelves will be empty.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2020)

Yellowfin said:


> Is it just me who feels that everyone is going nuts ever a nothing burger? Don't the prevention measures all over the world cause more pain than the actual disease? Are we sure people actually died from Corona virus rather than from other pre-existing conditions? I personally find this whole thing very suspicious.


The two identified deaths, here in the Seattle area, occurred in individuals who were in weakened conditions. Similar to most deaths that occur from the flu.

If a person is in a weakened condition, almost any added 

BTW - health officials locally believe that the novel coronavirus has been circulating in the local population for six weeks now.   Meaning that a lot if people carrying it are either symptomless or only mildly ill.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2020)

Infected Diamond Princess Cruise Passengers Among First Patients to Undergo Coronavirus Drug Trial.










						Infected Diamond Princess Cruise Passengers Among First Patients to Undergo Coronavirus Drug Trial
					

2 infected Diamond Princess cruise passengers were among the first to volunteer for the COVID-19 vaccine tests




					people.com
				





Richard


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 11, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Infected Diamond Princess Cruise Passengers Among First Patients to Undergo Coronavirus Drug Trial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a little confused.  The 2 are quarantined.  Are they testing the vaccine or the treatment?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am a little confused.  The 2 are quarantined.  Are they testing the vaccine or the treatment?


They are testing the vaccine.


Richard


----------



## IngridN (Mar 11, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> They are testing the vaccine.
> 
> 
> Richard



I don't get it. How can you test a vaccine if you're already infected...I must be missing something here.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> They are testing the vaccine.
> 
> 
> Richard


Actually, my answer was too brief.  The research group from Kaiser Permanente Washington Health Research Institute are working on the vaccine and the research group from the University of Nebraska is working with  Remdesivir as a treatment for patients with Covid-19 and pneumonia.

For more info see the "Time" article that was linked -

Coronavirus Drug and Vaccine Studies Are
Recruiting Their First Volunteers.










						First Patients Enrolled in COVID-19 Drug Trial, Vaccine Study Recruiting Volunteers
					

As a vaccine and drug trial for COVID-19 get underway, US scientists may look overseas for patients as well




					time.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2020)

CDC says coronavirus survived in Princess Cruise
ship cabins for up to 17 days after passengers left.










						CDC says coronavirus RNA found in Princess Cruise ship cabins up to 17 days after passengers left
					

Traces of the coronavirus were found up to 17 days after passengers disembarked the Diamond Princess cruise ship, surviving far longer on surfaces than previous research has shown, according to new data published Monday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 24, 2020)

Again I will ask this question. How often are air filter change on a cruise ship?
I understand fresh air is pump in and circulated from the outside with fresh air daily inside a ship. But all cruise ships changing their air filters regularly?

I inspect and change my air filters at home every thirty (30) days because I have sinus problems.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2020)

What the cruise-ship outbreaks reveal about COVID-19 










						What the cruise-ship outbreaks reveal about COVID-19
					

Close confines help the virus to spread, but closed environments are also an ideal place to study how the new coronavirus behaves.




					www.nature.com
				





Richard


----------



## Conan (Jun 30, 2020)

Yellowfin said:


> Is it just me who feels that everyone is going nuts ever a nothing burger? Don't the prevention measures all over the world cause more pain than the actual disease? Are we sure people actually died from Corona virus rather than from other pre-existing conditions? I personally find this whole thing very suspicious.



As the saying goes, "if only we knew then what we knew then."

This thread went quiet after the cruise ship passengers finally got off the ships and home.
Did you know even now many thousands of crew members remain stranded at sea? (Hard to be more specific since the CDC only concerns itself with ships entering U.S. waters.)


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 30, 2020)

The last figure were over 34,000 crew members still stranded. There are three (3) Norwegian Cruise ships docked at the Portsmouth Marine Terminal, Portsmouth, VA.
These crews members  cannot leave those cruise ships for any reason.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 30, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The last figure were over 34,000 crew members still stranded. There are three (3) Norwegian Cruise ships docked at the Portsmouth Marine Terminal, Portsmouth, VA.
> These crews members  cannot leave those cruise ships for any reason.


Then Norwegian Cruise Lines and the country under which the ships are registered should be held accountable.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2020)

What exactly do you expect the cruise lines to do?  These are foreign nationals, the countries they are docked at will not let them off.  Is each cruise lines just suppose to drop them off at their home country while on a round the world trip.  

Better solution is to let them off the ships, why don't we have an answer to that. That is not under the cruise lines control. So who controls that.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> What exactly do you expect the cruise lines to do?  These are foreign nationals, the countries they are docked at will not let them off.  Is each cruise lines just suppose to drop them off at their home country while on a round the world trip.
> 
> Better solution is to let them off the ships, why don't we have an answer to that. That is not under the cruise lines control. So who controls that.


This IS under the cruise lines control because if these ships were registered in the United States, the workers would have the legal protection they currently lack.  When companies choose to register their ships in the country which allows them to exploit workers in this manner, the companies deserve every bit of scorn coming their way.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 30, 2020)

I guess you have never sailed on Pride of America.  This is the American Flagged NCL ship.  Go read some reviews.  Between costs and service, the cruise lines would all fail. This is the same as the Made in USA manta, except people want to shop it at Walmart pricing.  

Why is it that the countries NOT letting people off a ship have anything to do with the country that ship if flagged under.  Most of those people are not from that country either.


----------



## Brett (Jun 30, 2020)

Yellowfin said:


> Is it just me who feels that everyone is going nuts ever a nothing burger? Don't the prevention measures all over the world cause more pain than the actual disease? Are we sure people actually died from Corona virus rather than from other pre-existing conditions? I personally find this whole thing very suspicious.



interesting reading some posts from a long time ago .....  (4 months)


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 30, 2020)

The three (3) NCL ships at the Portsmouth Marine Terminal are the Bliss, Encore and the Spirit.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 1, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The three (3) NCL ships at the Portsmouth Marine Terminal are the Bliss, Encore and the Spirit.


I'm confused.
Once the ships are quarantined for 14 days -- why can't they come onshore?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2020)

The three NCL ships  in port only contained a small numbers crew members to maintain the ships. You need to ask that question to NCL, the Coast Guard, and Immigration.?


----------



## Monykalyn (Jul 10, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm confused.
> Once the ships are quarantined for 14 days -- why can't they come onshore?


Come ashore and fly home nonessential cruise members? Because that would require thinking logically and rationally instead of with fear soaked reptilian brain making emotional decisions without critical thinking- something that’s been going on since day 1 and is STILL going on.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 10, 2020)

Have not heard anything lately on the news about these ships out at sea.  Are they still out there with the crew members.


----------



## Conan (Jul 10, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> Have not heard anything lately on the news about these ships out at sea.  Are they still out there with the crew members.


*Over 200,000 Seafarers Fear There’s No Plan to Disembark Them*
July 8, 2020: "[M]ore than 200,000 more seafarers remain trapped on ships around the world, from cargo vessels and oil tankers to luxury cruise liners."
www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-08/pregnant-and-stuck-on-a-ship-in-the-middle-of-the-pandemic









						Joint statement of the international maritime virtual summit on crew changes
					

Governments from across the world express their appreciation to seafarers and pledge to urgently resolve issues that have arisen due to the COVID-19 pandemic.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 10, 2020)

Awful!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2020)

A new development Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines has changed its name to Royaal Caribbean Group effective Immediately.  This is posted on Cruise Critic website.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 10, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> A new development Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines has changed its name to Royaal Caribbean Group effective Immediately.  This is posted on Cruise Critic website.



That is not really news it is just a name for the holding company that owns a variety of cruises lines.  What is news is that they bought out the remaining portion of Silverseas that they did not own.  Now they operate RCCL, Celebrity, Azamara, and Silversea.  They also have partial ownership of several smaller regional companies. 









						Royal Caribbean Group acquires remaining interest in Silversea
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Royal Caribbean Group (NYSE: RCL) has purchased the remaining shares of Silversea Cruises, a pioneer and leader in ultra-luxury and expedition...




					www.prnewswire.com


----------

